
40+ awesome-looking tattoo designs for nerds and geeks - miller_fi
http://blogof.francescomugnai.com/2013/01/40-awesome-looking-tattoo-designs-for-nerds-and-geeks/
======
sheraz
You know -- bell bottoms and loud polyester shirts were a fad for a few years.
Looking back now it seems ridiculous. I think the same thing about tattoos,
except you can take off the bell bottoms, and all that remains were some
embarrassing faded photos.

"Tattoos" -- its like bell bottoms you can't take off.

------
bdfh42
better hope your start-up pays off - so you can afford to get it removed in
later life.

